
StockStream - Davertron
https://www.twitch.tv/stockstream
======
znt
Around 2 years ago I was joking about it
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10478267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10478267)).

I guess it was a matter of time till it happened.

------
tekromancr
Haha, good work. This is nuts!

